# Query Regarding Study assesment



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi everyone

I am new to this platform so not sure how i can better use this platform.
Today i got my assesment result from CPA in category of Accountant general.
It is a positive report but i am suppose to do some foundation exam of CPA in order to fullfill the minimum requirement of competency areas.
My doubt is 
My report shows one subject from mandatory list and two from optional list. I fulfill 6/9 subjects. So i am confused that whether i have to do only one subject that is financial accounting and reporting or i have to do three subjects. The other two are taxation, Audit and Assurance. Knowing the fact I am applying for Accountant General. I read somewhere Accountant general category has to fulfill 7 subjects.


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

No reply ???


----------

